# Wasted at The Royalty



## Wasted Abandon (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey I hope you all like this little derp I did last month. This abandoned cinema has been closed for around 3 years but the decay inside is lovely, Please let me know what you think of my photographs from Wasted at the Royalty....





































Many more pics of this explore and others on my blog http://wastedabandon.wordpress.com/

Please let me know what you think. I love seeing your comments.

WA


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice shots fella


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 9, 2014)

Thats a great mix of Deco and modern.Ace photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 9, 2014)

Very nice indeed, the stained glass window shot is stunning.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 9, 2014)

I do like cinemas, good job


----------



## brickworx (Aug 9, 2014)

Cool place, very grand.


----------



## skankypants (Aug 10, 2014)

Super to see this again,,,great snaps also..


----------



## krela (Aug 10, 2014)

Very colourful!


----------



## Wasted Abandon (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## tank2020 (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice! yet to do a cinema/theatre : (


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 10, 2014)

Loving this place.


----------



## Potter (Aug 10, 2014)

Very nice, and great work


----------



## Dugie (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice report and pics mate, thanks for sharing them with us.

Dugie


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice shots,still need to see this place


----------



## Wasted Abandon (Aug 10, 2014)

Its definitely worth a look Sshhhh. I've seen your pics too, you would make a great job of it.
WA


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 11, 2014)

Awesome. Great set of pics


----------



## chazman (Aug 13, 2014)

yes great pics. i love the carpets in these places.


----------

